# mushroom soap???



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe I have looked high and low and in between and can't find one

Thanks


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Soap? Or soup?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never tried making mushroom soap. I made bacon soap once but it went rancid after a couple of months. Well at least the bars the dog didn't eat did.
I would imagine you could add powdered mushrooms at trace? I have added powdered herbs like neem st trace and it worked out well. What benefits do mushrooms have when applied topically instead of eaten?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I love cream of mushroom soap.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Soap for bathing made with mushrooms, not to eat and I love mushroom soup also.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

No way! I do alot of hunting, I'd be afraid of a big squirrel carrying me off. Mushroom would be a bad idea. My son informed me it will most likely be a Hobbit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Janis, I'd be tempted to simmer the mushrooms in a bit of water, then freeze the water and use frozen for your lye solution (to keep the temperature of the lye solution down)

You could also dehydrate and grind the mushrooms and add to your oils.


----------

